# Setting up SAMBA



## freaksavior (Jul 19, 2012)

For some reason my windows server will not connect to my linux server running centos6.3

Here is what it does: 







and here is my samba share config


```
cat /etc/samba/smb.conf |less
# Make sure not to do that on system directories as they may already have
# been marked with othe SELinux labels.
#
# Use ls -ldZ /path to see which context a directory has
#
# Set labels only on directories you created!
# To set a label use the following: chcon -t samba_share_t /path
#
# If you need to share a system created directory you can use one of the
# following (read-only/read-write):
# setsebool -P samba_export_all_ro on
# or
# setsebool -P samba_export_all_rw on
#
# If you want to run scripts (preexec/root prexec/print command/...) please
# put them into the /var/lib/samba/scripts directory so that smbd will be
# allowed to run them.
# Make sure you COPY them and not MOVE them so that the right SELinux context
# is applied, to check all is ok use restorecon -R -v /var/lib/samba/scripts
#
#--------------
#
#======================= Global Settings =====================================

[global]

# ----------------------- Network Related Options -------------------------
#
# workgroup = NT-Domain-Name or Workgroup-Name, eg: MIDEARTH
#
# server string is the equivalent of the NT Description field
#
# netbios name can be used to specify a server name not tied to the hostname
#
# Interfaces lets you configure Samba to use multiple interfaces
# If you have multiple network interfaces then you can list the ones
# you want to listen on (never omit localhost)
#
# Hosts Allow/Hosts Deny lets you restrict who can connect, and you can
# specifiy it as a per share option as well
#
        workgroup = HORSLEY
        server string = Samba Server Version %v

        netbios name = Mediaserver

:

;       interfaces = lo eth0 10.0.1.1/2
;       hosts allow = 127. 192.168.12. 192.168.13.

# --------------------------- Logging Options -----------------------------
#
# Log File let you specify where to put logs and how to split them up.
#
# Max Log Size let you specify the max size log files should reach

        # logs split per machine
        log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m
        # max 50KB per log file, then rotate
        max log size = 50

# ----------------------- Standalone Server Options ------------------------
#
# Scurity can be set to user, share(deprecated) or server(deprecated)
#
# Backend to store user information in. New installations should
# use either tdbsam or ldapsam. smbpasswd is available for backwards
# compatibility. tdbsam requires no further configuration.

        security = user
        passdb backend = tdbsam


# ----------------------- Domain Members Options ------------------------
#
# Security must be set to domain or ads
#
# Use the realm option only with security = ads
# Specifies the Active Directory realm the host is part of
#
# Backend to store user information in. New installations should
# use either tdbsam or ldapsam. smbpasswd is available for backwards
# compatibility. tdbsam requires no further configuration.
#
# Use password server option only with security = server or if you can't
# use the DNS to locate Domain Controllers
# The argument list may include:
#   password server = My_PDC_Name [My_BDC_Name] [My_Next_BDC_Name]
# or to auto-locate the domain controller/s
#   password server = *


;       security = domain
;       passdb backend = tdbsam
;       realm = MY_REALM

;       password server = <NT-Server-Name>

# ----------------------- Domain Controller Options ------------------------
#
# Security must be set to user for domain controllers
#
# Backend to store user information in. New installations should
# use either tdbsam or ldapsam. smbpasswd is available for backwards
# compatibility. tdbsam requires no further configuration.
#
# Domain Master specifies Samba to be the Domain Master Browser. This
# allows Samba to collate browse lists between subnets. Don't use this
# if you already have a Windows NT domain controller doing this job
#
# Domain Logons let Samba be a domain logon server for Windows workstations.
#
# Logon Scrpit let yuou specify a script to be run at login time on the client
# You need to provide it in a share called NETLOGON
#
# Logon Path let you specify where user profiles are stored (UNC path)
#
# Various scripts can be used on a domain controller or stand-alone
# machine to add or delete corresponding unix accounts
#
;       security = user
;       passdb backend = tdbsam

;       domain master = yes
;       domain logons = yes

        # the login script name depends on the machine name
;       logon script = %m.bat
        # the login script name depends on the unix user used
;       logon script = %u.bat
;       logon path = \\%L\Profiles\%u
        # disables profiles support by specifing an empty path
;       logon path =

;       add user script = /usr/sbin/useradd "%u" -n -g users
;       add group script = /usr/sbin/groupadd "%g"
;       add machine script = /usr/sbin/useradd -n -c "Workstation (%u)" -M -d /n                                                                             ohome -s /bin/false "%u"
;       delete user script = /usr/sbin/userdel "%u"
;       delete user from group script = /usr/sbin/userdel "%u" "%g"
;       delete group script = /usr/sbin/groupdel "%g"


# ----------------------- Browser Control Options ----------------------------
#
# set local master to no if you don't want Samba to become a master
# browser on your network. Otherwise the normal election rules apply
#
# OS Level determines the precedence of this server in master browser
# elections. The default value should be reasonable
#
# Preferred Master causes Samba to force a local browser election on startup
# and gives it a slightly higher chance of winning the election
;       local master = no
;       os level = 33
;       preferred master = yes

#----------------------------- Name Resolution -------------------------------
# Windows Internet Name Serving Support Section:
# Note: Samba can be either a WINS Server, or a WINS Client, but NOT both
#
# - WINS Support: Tells the NMBD component of Samba to enable it's WINS Server
#
# - WINS Server: Tells the NMBD components of Samba to be a WINS Client
#
# - WINS Proxy: Tells Samba to answer name resolution queries on
#   behalf of a non WINS capable client, for this to work there must be
#   at least one        WINS Server on the network. The default is NO.
#
# DNS Proxy - tells Samba whether or not to try to resolve NetBIOS names
# via DNS nslookups.

;       wins support = yes
;       wins server = w.x.y.z
;       wins proxy = yes

;       dns proxy = yes

# --------------------------- Printing Options -----------------------------
#
# Load Printers let you load automatically the list of printers rather
# than setting them up individually
#
# Cups Options let you pass the cups libs custom options, setting it to raw
# for example will let you use drivers on your Windows clients
#
# Printcap Name let you specify an alternative printcap file
#
# You can choose a non default printing system using the Printing option

;       load printers = yes
;       cups options = raw

;       printcap name = /etc/printcap
        #obtain list of printers automatically on SystemV
;       printcap name = lpstat
;       printing = cups

# --------------------------- Filesystem Options ---------------------------
#
# The following options can be uncommented if the filesystem supports
# Extended Attributes and they are enabled (usually by the mount option
# user_xattr). Thess options will let the admin store the DOS attributes
# in an EA and make samba not mess with the permission bits.
#
# Note: these options can also be set just per share, setting them in global
# makes them the default for all shares

;       map archive = no
;       map hidden = no
;       map read only = no
;       map system = no
;       store dos attributes = yes


#============================ Share Definitions ==============================

[homes]
        comment = Home Directories
        browseable = no
        writable = yes
;       valid users = %S
;       valid users = MYDOMAIN\%S

;[printers]
;       comment = All Printers
;       path = /var/spool/samba
;       browseable = no
;       guest ok = no
;       writable = no
;       printable = yes

# Un-comment the following and create the netlogon directory for Domain Logons
;       [netlogon]
;       comment = Network Logon Service
;       path = /var/lib/samba/netlogon
;       guest ok = yes
;       writable = no
;       share modes = no


# Un-comment the following to provide a specific roving profile share
# the default is to use the user's home directory
;       [Profiles]
;       path = /var/lib/samba/profiles
;       browseable = no
;       guest ok = yes


# A publicly accessible directory, but read only, except for people in
# the "staff" group
;       [public]
;       comment = Public Stuff
;       path = /home/samba
;       public = yes
;       writable = yes
;       printable = no
;       write list = +staff

[Movies1]

path = /Movies1
writeable = yes
browseable = yes
valid users = administrator

[Movies2]

path = /Movies2
writeable = yes
browseable = yes
valid users = administrator

[Movies3]

path = /Movies3
writeable = yes
browseable = yes
valid users = administrator

[Movies4]

commnet = Public Storage
path = /Movies4
browseable = yes
guest ok = yes
writable = yes
printable = no
```

What am I doing wrong? I've setup an administrator user ( I think) but it will not connect to the share, they show up but no access. Any ideas?


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 19, 2012)

what does the samba log file say?


----------



## caleb (Jul 19, 2012)

Did it ask for user/passwd?


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 19, 2012)

```
freaksavior (::ffff:10.0.1.4) connect to service administrator initially as user administrator (uid=501, gid=501) (pid 1936)
[2012/07/18 20:33:49.366838,  1] smbd/service.c:1070(make_connection_snum)
  freaksavior (::ffff:10.0.1.4) connect to service Movies2 initially as user administrator (uid=501, gid=501) (pid 1936)
[2012/07/18 20:33:49.367830,  1] smbd/service.c:1070(make_connection_snum)
  freaksavior (::ffff:10.0.1.4) connect to service Movies3 initially as user administrator (uid=501, gid=501) (pid 1936)
[2012/07/18 20:33:50.857321,  1] smbd/notify_inotify.c:421(inotify_watch)
  inotify_add_watch returned Permission denied
[2012/07/18 20:34:01.907411,  1] smbd/service.c:1251(close_cnum)
  freaksavior (::ffff:10.0.1.4) closed connection to service administrator
[2012/07/18 20:34:01.907939,  1] smbd/service.c:1251(close_cnum)
  freaksavior (::ffff:10.0.1.4) closed connection to service Movies2
[2012/07/18 20:35:21.760381,  0] printing/print_cups.c:109(cups_connect)
  Unable to connect to CUPS server localhost:631 - Connection refused
[2012/07/18 20:35:21.760661,  0] printing/print_cups.c:468(cups_async_callback)
  failed to retrieve printer list: NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL
[2012/07/18 20:48:22.363235,  0] printing/print_cups.c:109(cups_connect)
  Unable to connect to CUPS server localhost:631 - Connection refused
[2012/07/18 20:48:22.363516,  0] printing/print_cups.c:468(cups_async_callback)
  failed to retrieve printer list: NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL
[2012/07/18 21:01:23.026200,  0] printing/print_cups.c:109(cups_connect)
  Unable to connect to CUPS server localhost:631 - Connection refused
[2012/07/18 21:01:23.026497,  0] printing/print_cups.c:468(cups_async_callback)
```


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 19, 2012)

turn off selinux


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 19, 2012)

Samba users require a linux user account with the same name. You can't just create a user in Samba without having one on the local system. I'm assuming you have an "administrator" account on the local machine as well as Samba? Additionally make sure that "administrator" has permissions on those directories on the *nix machine.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 19, 2012)

To turn off *SELinux* you can switch into _permissive mode_ or _fully disable_ *SELinux*.


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 19, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> turn off selinux





Mindweaver said:


> To turn off *SELinux* you can switch into _permissive mode_ or _fully disable_ *SELinux*.



That did it. Thanks!


----------

